# Time Capsule thoughts



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

This thread is dedicated to those who either bought or are planning to buy a Time Capsule. I personally have been eyeing the 500 gb model for a while. 

Now I have been in computer hardware for so long (and especially networking hardware) that it just pains me to think of merging a router with a hard drive. I remember the days where lynksis had a 200$ router with a USB plug in it for HDDs... don't kid yourself they still exist. I have seen so much agony in signal strength, network setup blah blah blah aaand omg I can keep going but I won't cause its 3 45 am and I have to sleep.

TO get to the actual point, I personally think this is great tool. But I need some second opinions... technical as well as.. "omg its awesome" opinions or something like that. How is the range? what are the transfer rate? etc etc. I have read a lotta reviews but I would like to hear form you before I fork out 330$ on it.

Cheers!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't own one yet, but I will be getting one. Its Time Machine capability is the PERFECT supplement to my clone backups, and I will probably get the 1TB version so both my wife and I can backup to it.

I assume (hope) that when 2TB drives are trivially inexpensive, I can find a way to crack it open and replace the drive. But as far as I'm concerned it's a slightly pricy 1TB drive with a free Airport Extreme thrown in.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I've been drooling over the idea for a while. Just because it's such an elegant idea. But honestly I have a gen 1 macbook so I'd have to mod the airport card to get the 'n' signal speed. I want to wait though because though I've usually put faith in apple products they've just merged two of the potentially most problematic hardware trouble spots into one device. And with the exception of this macbook I don't buy 1st gen stuff. I want to hear other users opinions and reviews, too.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

I have the 1TB model and the range is every bit as good as the previous AEBS I had. I backed up both my wife's PB and my MBP but found it better to do the first backup tied in via ethernet – as the network bogged down with two computers backing up at once and it also adding content to the AppleTV. It also houses my close to 150gb iTunes library.

All-in-all it works way better than using an AEBS and Airport Disc. And the backups run in the background, flawlessly without you even knowing. Its a great setup for this household. Especially considering we had no external BU solution previously.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

I want one really bad for the print server. I think I will be getting one in the summer, most likely the 500 gig one as I only have my macbook with a 160 gig drive to use time machine with.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

teeterboy3 said:


> It also houses my close to 150gb iTunes library.


Is it even humanly feasible to listen to 150GB of songs??

Assuming your iTunes library is 100% MP3 or AAC at a rough rate of 1MB per minute of song, that's 150,000 minutes of music. That's 2500 hours.

If you actually listened to, let's say, an average of three hours of music PER DAY, every single day with no vacations, it would take you just under two years and three months to listen to that collection ONCE through.

On a more realistic average of five hours of active listening a week, it would take you nine and a half years to get through the list once.

By then you'll hate that crap and wonder what you were thinking when you were young. 

PS. Yes I know that iTunes can hold more than just songs, and movies and such take up a lot more space than songs do. But you're messing with my math when you point that out.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought a 500 GB Time Capsule yesterday. So far I love it! Here are my first impressions:

-the initial backup is indeed _very_ slow over WiFi. I should have done it over ethernet. It's been about 12 hours and I've backed up 76 GB. That's 100 KB/s, which is verified by a bandwidth monitoring widget. That's kinda slow, luckily later backups won't be as big.

-the hard drive spinning is a bit noiser than I expected. I'm sure I'll get used to it though.

-the set up was a complete breeze. My network isn't complicated at all, but it was convenient to have a choice to allow the Time Capsule to replace an existing router, replacing the same network named so other computers won't get confused. The Time Capsule settings panels are obvious and should be trivial to understand by someone with experience in setting up networks.

-even during my huge initial backup, I'm not seeing any slow downs over the network. No surprise on this really, 100 KB/s taken up by the Capsule leaves plenty left over for normal internet traffic.

-also, I don't notice any loss in signal strength relative to my trusty old D-Link 802.11g router.

-If I run out of space in the future, I'm planning on adding an external HD via USB. Unless you really care about keeping everything in one package and not having an external HD attached to the Capsule, there's no reason to get the 1 TB at its pricepoint--just buy an external HD and slap it on.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Is it even humanly feasible to listen to 150GB of songs??
> 
> Assuming your iTunes library is 100% MP3 or AAC at a rough rate of 1MB per minute of song, that's 150,000 minutes of music. That's 2500 hours.
> 
> ...



My library is even larger than teeterboy3's (I'm not going to tell you how big it is because you will undoubtedly somehow how find it offencive). 

The point of a library (or of a collection) isn't always to listen to every single song at any particular point in time. For example, lots of people build libraries because they love books and at some point they hope to read the books they buy. They don't sit down and read all their purchases as soon as they acquire them, they go into their library for future reading. The point is they have it for when they are ready to read it and they are passionate about their collection. Now you may not understand this concept, but it doesn't mean that it is illegitimate just because you don't get it.

Additionally I personally listen to music usually about 8 hours a day as I always have it on in the background while I am working. You might be inclined to say that isn't "active" listening. I say who cares? It is music that I hear and focus on as I choose to or not throughout the day. Who are you to say what is a more "realistic" average of how much time other people spend listening to music? I didn't realize you set the standard for such things.

I know I am being facetious, but why do you feel the need to comment on such things as the size of someones music library in a derogatory and pejorative manner? Who cares if YOU think it is humanly impossible to listen to that much music. The point is teeterboy3's collection is 150 GB because HE CHOOSES to have that much music... period. It is not for you or anyone else to pass comment/judgement on because it falls outside the realm of your experience.

To each their own, do unto others..., and if we all spent more time minding our own business instead of meddling in others, we would ALL be better off for it.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

I ordered mine at The Mac Group Ottawa at the begining of February, i'm still waiting for it. I called 2 Monday's ago and they said it hasn't shipped from Apple yet. Liars.


I'll give a quick review if you want when i get it. Post any problems etc (if there are any).


----------



## zurich (Nov 26, 2004)

I have the 500gb model. I find the signal strength is WAY better than my D-Link 802.11g router, but the REAL prize that no one has mentioned is the 5ghz 802.11N. Most other N routers don't support the 5ghz range (they are 2.4ghz), but the Time Capsule/AEBS does. I did my initial backup over 5ghz 802.11N and it was FAST. Virtually nothing operates in that spectrum, so there's no interference to speak of.

If you're in a position where all of your wireless Macs can support 802.11N, I'd highly suggest going with the TC or AEBS simply for the 5ghz N.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

wow tremendous response there.:clap: 

Yeah some one said that it took them 12 hours to back up 76GB at 100kb/s. I read somewhere that its ability to provide adequate bandwidth would depend on its range so the further you are the slower it will get... but hey thats the basic rule with every router out there. 

Someone also mentioned that they have a gen 1 macbook. I know how you feel man I still have that 54MBPs card in my MBP and I can't find the Wireless N replacement. 

As far as changing the harddrives go that capsule isnt hard to crack open. i believe you need Apple's nylon tools to crack it open and you can literally swap the hdd with a bigger model.

Someone also complained about the Hard drive noise... its actually surprising for me to hear that because its a server grade (not by the definition) Hitachi hard drive with 32 MB cache and 7200 RPMs... it should be fairly quiet since its a "server grade" but hey if I can get it to crack open I would just replace it with a Western Digital Raptor 

Anyways keep at it boys and girls I wish to hear some more.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Is it even humanly feasible to listen to 150GB of songs??
> 
> Assuming your iTunes library is 100% MP3 or AAC at a rough rate of 1MB per minute of song, that's 150,000 minutes of music. That's 2500 hours.
> 
> ...


I've got close to 500gb of music. 
Of course, I haven't listened to everything.
But, I do try to sample everything and set up mix playlists.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

5andman said:


> I've got close to 500gb of music.


Dude... do you have the whole music industry downloaded onto your computer or something?


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

I've had one for about a week and a half. I'm not sure what people mean the hard drive making noise. Sure you can hear when it spins but that's only when your sitting within 6 feet of the Time Capsule. 

Speed wise, the first backup took some time. Not sure exactly what speed I get now I will check into it and post. However, I streamed a blu-ray rip off no problem the other day over N.

I can't speak to the range issue as I have a small place. It is certainly far better than the old bubble base station or Linksys WRT54G. Signal used to drop down to to half bars 30 feet away and through 3 walls. Now I get full strength. I would imagine that the range will be more than sufficient for the average house.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

/


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Something to keep in mind is that lossless songs take up a lot more space than the iTunes music. Roughly 4-5x if you want a size difference.

2000 songs at 30MB each is 60 GB. 30 MB for lossless is low, average song is about 40-50MB. That could bring a 2000 song library to over 100 GB easily.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Eric0 said:


> Something to keep in mind is that lossless songs take up a lot more space than the iTunes music. Roughly 4-5x if you want a size difference.
> 
> 2000 songs at 30MB each is 60 GB. 30 MB for lossless is low, average song is about 40-50MB. That could bring a 2000 song library to over 100 GB easily.


Actually thats true... most of my music is in Flac.. which is like 900 KBPS vs the 128 KBPS of mp3s


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I've got my music in a few formats...uncompressed it's around 300GB, compressed to 256 with the vbr 'downloads' in there it's around 120GB. It's over 100,000 songs by a fair bit.

I don't find it unusual to have all this music at all, I tend to get whole albums and chuck them on random with other music. You ain't gonna find the good new stuff unless you check it all out, I figure, though I could arguably kill 70% of my music and not entirely miss it.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Sensitivity to hard drive noise is obviously subjective, maybe I have better hearing than most.  But my Time Capsule is like 3 feet away from my desk, so I am pretty close to it. Like I said, it's something that one can get used to.

Good point about the wireless N--never thought of that. Too bad I also have a first generation Macbook without N.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

screature said:


> My library is even larger than teeterboy3's (I'm not going to tell you how big it is because you will undoubtedly somehow how find it offencive).


I never said ANYTHING about being offended. How about you don't read in YOUR OWN agenda into what I actually write, mmmkay?



> Now you may not understand this concept, but it doesn't mean that it is illegitimate just because you don't get it.


Neither did I say it was "illegitimate" to have a large music collection. I own over 2000 CDs and probably half that number LPs and 45s. I made ***NO COMMENT*** on whether he should or shouldn't have that much music. Methinks thou doth protest too much, sir!



> Who are you to say what is a more "realistic" average of how much time other people spend listening to music? I didn't realize you set the standard for such things.


Again, I wasn't setting any standard. I just thought it was mathematically interesting. I did QUALIFY my statement by using the term "active" listening, and I DO happen to think that four or five hours of "active" listening to music per week is an ENTIRELY realistic estimate for most music fans. Your own description of your music habits seems to SUPPORT my estimate.



> I know I am being facetious


So it's OKAY for you to be facetious, and make HUGE, FALSE presumptions not stated in my posts, but it's NOT okay for me to be curious about something I find interesting, or comment on it unless its in an screature-approved manner. Wow. Who died and made you queen?



> Why do you feel the need to comment on such things as the size of someones music library in a derogatory and pejorative manner?


Because I didn't do any such thing. You are **MAKING THAT UP** because you are **EXTREMELY OVER-DEFENSIVE** about your own large music collection. Maybe your large music collection is ... um ... over-compensating for shortages elsewhere? :yikes: 



> Who cares if YOU think it is humanly impossible to listen to that much music.


For the love of all that's holy, will you PLEASE take a reading comprehension refresher class??

I did ***NOT*** say it was impossible to listen to that much music. Go on, QUOTE the part where I say it's impossible.

You may apologise in a PM if you prefer.



> It is not for you or anyone else to pass comment/judgement on because it falls outside the realm of your experience.


You DO realise that this forum (and all others) would cease to exist if anybody followed this "commandment" of yours, right?

BTW, it's not okay for ME to pass comment on a factual statement, but it IS okay for YOU to pass comment based on false presumptions. Hmm. Interesting.

For the record, I just thought it was unusual and interesting to illustrate just how much music that actually is. Some people have never thought of it that way, and it might be illuminative. I own a lot of music myself, most of which I have listened to many times. There is **NOTHING** in my post that was derogatory or pejorative to tweeterboy or anyone else. It was just an alternative observation on such a large collection.

While it's true that I was coming from the perspective of someone who tries not to buy/own more than I actually will have time to listen to, I am clearly a music collector (see sig below) and many of my closest friends are music collectors with larger collections than mine by far. It's funny how they don't seem to feel that I insult or think less of them.

If only they knew you, the secret decoder of my hidden agenda! :lmao: 

I think SOMEBODY in this thread needs a NAP!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

harpoon said:


> I don't find it unusual to have all this music at all, I tend to get whole albums and chuck them on random with other music. You ain't gonna find the good new stuff unless you check it all out, I figure, though I could arguably kill 70% of my music and not entirely miss it.


Well, this is kind of the point I was going to get round to if screature hadn't decided to go all PMS on me ...  

I was curious as to two things, since I'm a VERY long way from digitising my entire collection:

1. Did you (and 5andman and spitfire and tweeterboy, etc with large collections) manage to amass this size of music library largely by ripping from the CDs you own, or did you buy a lot of it online, or does it mostly come from "other"? It seems to me that it would take an enormous amount of time to digitise my relatively modest collection, but it's really the only way to get the format/quality exactly the way I want it. This is primarily what has stopped me from investing too much time/money/HD space on building a huge digital collection.

Hell, even just mass downloading still takes time -- 500GB?? I can't even imagine downloading that much stuff, and I have a very fast connection!

2. You in particular say you've amassed a large collection, but much of it doesn't sound like stuff you plan on keeping indefinitely. The way I've approached my digitising/digital buying is to rip/buy just the stuff I absolutely love and plan to keep. I *do* listen to a lot of new stuff and online radio and other sources of different music -- as you say, gotta keep current! -- but I just wonder if you will at some point just "pare it down" to what you know and like, or do you plan to keep going like this as long as you're able?

3. Oh, also, how do you back up a 500GB-plus music collection? Wouldn't you need an entire other HD for that? Or do you not back up the "disposable" stuff?

I'd enjoy hearing your comments. That is, if you can stand my overwhelming disdain and derogatory attitude towards you and your music collections.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

If there was an ignore on here, you'd be right on it for me, mate. You read everything with a slant and have a tone to your posts that is frankly annoying. You sort of know your stuff but the tone in which it's delivered is condescending and is the kind of stereotype one gets when one thinks of the annoying type of Mac user.

The fella said he had a big music collection, you jump on it, he defends himself and you do this slanted analysis yet again. 

Lay off, and take a nap yourself.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

harpoon said:


> If there was an ignore on here, you'd be right on it for me, mate.


There is an ignore function on this forum. I just added screature to it.

Cheers!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

harpoon said:


> The fella said he had a big music collection, you jump on it, he defends himself and you do this slanted analysis yet again.
> 
> Lay off, and take a nap yourself.


:clap:

Much more enjoyable when I'm not involved in one of these. I ordered the 500GB through work as well and have not received it yet. I think Apple Stores and then direct Apple resellers like BestBuy, Carbon etc will get priority in stock allocation. I wish Apple increased their warranty on this stuff. Seagate and some WD products have a 5-year on external storage, Apple is always offering their 1-year. Anyone know what model of harddrive they are using in the enclosure?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I am more than happy to apologise to tweeterboy if he (or anyone else) thought I was "jumping" on his statement that he had a 150GB music collection.

I just thought that was interesting from a mathematical possibilities sense. Even after reviewing my post a third time, I don't see any form of attack or condemnation in my post.

Screature WAY overreacted to a perceived (and imagined) slight that wasn't even directed at him, and willfully misquoted my post.

If nobody wants to discuss the mechanics of a large digital music collection, that's fine.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MACinist said:


> Anyone know what model of harddrive they are using in the enclosure?


According to this review, it's a Hitachi Deskstar.

I don't know about their "server grade" claim, but I have a Hitachi in my BlackBook and it has proven itself both quiet and reliable, which matches my general experience with Hitachi/IBM drives over the last few years.


----------



## nbr10 (Jan 20, 2004)

Well I WAS very happy with my 1TB time capsule. That was until I tried to use my VPN client on my work laptop. It appears that fix for the Nortel VPN clients that apple distributed with the Airport Extreme base station didn't make into the Time Capsule.

I guess its back to my old $14 SMC router until Apple releases a fix. If you need VPN access you may want to "try before you buy"
:-(


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

chas_m said:


> According to this review, it's a Hitachi Deskstar.
> 
> I don't know about their "server grade" claim, but I have a Hitachi in my BlackBook and it has proven itself both quiet and reliable, which matches my general experience with Hitachi/IBM drives over the last few years.


Hitachi's have 3-years on their drives no? Wonder if they'd be covered outside the Apple warranty if one were to fail.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

MACinist said:


> Anyone know what model of harddrive they are using in the enclosure?


You missed my earlier post didn't you my friend... lol.

Anyways, mac_m its not about the quantity but its about the quality.. well form me atleast. 90% of my music is in Flac which pretty much close to 900 - 1000 kbps. On average each song is about 40-50 mb. so lets do some math here:

40mb x 14 songs (on avg in an album) x 200 albums (atleast) = 112000mb or 112GB and growing so.. there is my justification... I dunno about others..


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

*Can Time Capsule be partitioned?*

So I'd like to get a Time Capsule so My wife & I can both back up our Macbooks using TM wirelessly. I just want to conform that it can be split into 2 partitions, and that we can back up 2 Macbooks to 1 Time Capsule?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

spitfire said:


> You missed my earlier post didn't you my friend... lol.


Ahhh.. yes.... sometimes I get caught in the act of my laziness when it comes to reading entire threads. 

Curious if a higher rpm drive like the Raptor you mentioned actually results in faster read and seek times when your wireless transfer rate is limited. I'd love to throw in a WD 750 Enterprise drive in there. Just like the Mini, I think soon enough we'll be seeing mod instruction posts.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

MACinist said:


> Ahhh.. yes.... sometimes I get caught in the act of my laziness when it comes to reading entire threads.
> 
> Curious if a higher rpm drive like the Raptor you mentioned actually results in faster read and seek times when your wireless transfer rate is limited. I'd love to throw in a WD 750 Enterprise drive in there. Just like the Mini, I think soon enough we'll be seeing mod instruction posts.


To the poster previous to MACinst other computer will have their own partitions automatically created on TC.

To MACinst. Yeah modding that thing isn't hard they are starting to surface slowly on the interwebs but I don't think putting a Raptor would be efficient. I am an idiot yes. I think that Raptor's speeds can actually benefit you in a SATA connection but through a wireless connection you are kind of limited. Not if you hook it to your macbook using a Cat 6e and chances are both the connections at 1,000 GB/s then yes the Raptor will come in handy (with hardware limits off course).


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Phat Bastard said:


> the initial backup is indeed _very_ slow over WiFi. I should have done it over ethernet. It's been about 12 hours and I've backed up 76 GB. That's 100 KB/s, which is verified by a bandwidth monitoring widget. That's kinda slow, luckily later backups won't be as big.


I'm not sure if your Macbook can run at N speeds, but you really should be. My network flies over WiFi with the Airport Extreme.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Also, for those of you who don't have wireless N capable machines, there's USB options. 

MacWireless - USB Sticks


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Vexel said:


> I'm not sure if your Macbook can run at N speeds, but you really should be. My network flies over WiFi with the Airport Extreme.


I REALLY wish I had N right now!!!!!!!!! Maybe it's time to replace my first-gen Macbook.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Incidentally, it would be nice if people stuck to the topic of this thread and kept their flame war to PM.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

sorry, phat bastard, I'm done. I usually don't get wound up over people on forums but now I have the ignore function sorted!

You can partition and change the Time capsule drive, it shows up as a normal plugged-in drive.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

harpoon said:


> You can partition and change the Time capsule drive, it shows up as a normal plugged-in drive.


thats what I SAAAIIID   let us continue shall we?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Z06jerry said:


> So I'd like to get a Time Capsule so My wife & I can both back up our Macbooks using TM wirelessly. I just want to conform that it can be split into 2 partitions, and that we can back up 2 Macbooks to 1 Time Capsule?


TIme Machine actually copies your computer as a folder onto a drive. So, essentially what will happen is you'll have 2 folders on the HD. 1 will be your Macbook and 1 will be your wife's. There's no need to partition at all.

OTOH, if you're interested in making "bootable clones" then, you'll want to partition it. Time Capsule doesn't have an option for this. You have to remove the drive from the Time Capsule and connect it through an external case, AFAIK.

More info on TC here:

AppleInsider | Answers to Time Capsule reader questions


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Phat Bastard said:


> I REALLY wish I had N right now!!!!!!!!! Maybe it's time to replace my first-gen Macbook.


Did you know you can swap out your airport card? Not exactly Apple warrantee approved but the Mac Pro (not macbook pro) airport apparently fits and works. Something I've been considering for a long while. Search and you can find the mod.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

cap10subtext said:


> Did you know you can swap out your airport card? Not exactly Apple warrantee approved but the Mac Pro (not macbook pro) airport apparently fits and works. Something I've been considering for a long while. Search and you can find the mod.


Actually you can also replace the airport express cards in Macbook Pro... I didn't really understand your post I apologize for that incase you already knew that swapping airport cards in macbooks and macbook pros was possible.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

cap10subtext said:


> Did you know you can swap out your airport card? Not exactly Apple warrantee approved but the Mac Pro (not macbook pro) airport apparently fits and works. Something I've been considering for a long while. Search and you can find the mod.


No I did not know that...but Applecare has saved me too many times for me to compromise my warranty. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

HowEver said:


> How secure are the volumes on the Time Capsule?
> 
> Is there any concern about accessing any of your other computers that are backed up, other than your own (say, another computer user in the same household with whom you are sharing Time Capsule for backup purposes)?
> 
> What about the USB-attached drive (same question)?


I'm pretty sure there's a way to use "Account" username and passwords. I think this is probably how the security would be dealt with. But, alas, it's speculation.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Time Capsule is a router. It has a variety of wireless security measures, like WPA, that most routers have.

Beyond that, you can set up a login and password to access volumes on the Capsule, like a username/password combination for your Mac. Within your network, this should prevent people from accessing volumes you don't want them to.

To prevent people on the outside from accessing your volumes, make sure your WiFi security measures are sound.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Time Capsule uses WEP and WPA. In lamens terms... I can get through a WEP encryption in a matter of minutes and WPA I can't... as a matter of fact WPA is very hard to crack... but not impossible.

My point - if they really want your data they will sit there for hours to try to get into your backup but if its someone thats just fooling around they won't really care much... and would just walk away after a few minutes.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Is it even humanly feasible to listen to 150GB of songs??


Who cares?

Assuming 3 years down the road, I want to listen to the Helmet CD, I loved and listened to like every day for 6 months, I can.

Should I throw out my old photos I don't have time to look at too?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

chas_m said:


> tweeterboy


Are you trying to be a douche or it's accidental?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Z06jerry said:


> So I'd like to get a Time Capsule so My wife & I can both back up our Macbooks using TM wirelessly. I just want to conform that it can be split into 2 partitions, and that we can back up 2 Macbooks to 1 Time Capsule?


My wife and I are backing up both of ours now, without any partitioning. Both computers use the same drive. The Time Capsule was positioned in the market as being a backup solution for the home - and it is. And over and above that you can use hard drive space for whatever you want to.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I never said ANYTHING about being offended. How about you don't read in YOUR OWN agenda into what I actually write, mmmkay...


chas_m I think my reading comprehension is just fine and in fact I am also quite capable of understanding what a person is REALLY saying with the "tone" of how they are saying it. When you ask the question "is it even humanly feasible to listen..." it is obvious that you are putting into question the possibility of doing so, ergo that it is not possible or impossible. No you did not use the word impossible but your mathematical exercise certainly strove to attempt to indicate that it was not possible or at the very least that it would be impossible for "practical purposes". 

For one who has no qualms about taking "pot shots" at other people's posts for the slightest offense (Officer Spelling) you certainly do seem to have a thin skin when it comes to having your own posts criticized.

As for the comment "me doth think he protest too much", were you perhaps looking in the mirror at the time?

There is no need to get into a p**sing match over this. Your penchant for confrontation is well established here and I felt the need to pass comment on your latest volley teeterboy3's way.

In the future I will simply click the "ignore button" when it comes to your all too often, sarcastic, facetious, rude, and superior holier than thou posts. I won't waste anymore of my time on you "sir".


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Can people please stop highjacking this thread to get into their childish spats?


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

Phat Bastard said:


> Can people please stop highjacking this thread to get into their childish spats?


As long as chas_m is an ehmac member, that will simply not be possible. No thread is safe. Man I wish that guy never came here.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Quoting to ask again.


You password protect the time capsule as well as the airport disk conencting through the USB port. So, anyone with the password, has access to whatever is on that drive.

I have not explored either bu file that Yme Machine leaves there, so I am not sure how extractable the files within that backup are.

Not sure if that answers what you are looking for?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

it seems laid out like airdisk, so maybe the safest way to go might be to partition the TC drive to have that guaranteed privacy.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay, to answer HowEver's question directly:

I just connected to my Time Capsule from another Mac on my network. Connecting with the same Time Capsule access password, I could see the backup disk images from both Mac's that were backing up to it.

So, by default, it seems there is no separation between the backups that prevents users on different Mac's from accessing each backup. I find it hard to believe that there is _no_ way to separate them--perhaps making different partitions on the Time Capsule, and assigning an access password to each of them, is the way to go.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Unfortunately, to partition Time Capsule, you'll have to open it up, remove the drive and connect it through another source, as the TC drive can't be partitioned within the unit.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Just a note:
if you use the 5ghz spectrum instead of the 2.4ghz spectrum the Airport Extreme supports 40Mhz wide channels instead of 20Mhz on 2.4. This means twice the bandwidth with a theoretical top end of 300mb/sec (5Ghz) verses 100-150mb/sec for 2.4ghz using the "N" protocol. It's a good idea for Apple TV streaming too.

All of the intel macs will work on the 5ghz spectrum, but the older CoreDuo's (what I have) will only use 802.11a on the 5Ghz band instead of "N".


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

i want to buy time capsule for my dorm room cuz it would be sweet to do everything wirelessly, but one thing that disappointed was that it didnt have an audio input like airport express so i could wirelessly use my speakers. 
so now, i might just get airport express and an external because i have a choice of a wireless external, or wireless speakers, and the speakers are more important to me at this point.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

You know what? I think I am going to get a used Base Station for 100-125 and attach an external HDD of my choice and certainly it will be at least $100. Plus I wont have to open the unit and replace the HDD and void the warranty. 

Thats how brown people roll! We're so cheap!  :greedy:


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

I just got a 500GB external for $80 on ebay, pair that with a 90 N Router or the the new airport express for $99 and ive got a time capsule for $180.
I know its not nearly as good as Time Capsule, since its not wireless but im in University and i cant afford it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

geoffnhb said:


> but im in University and i cant afford it.


I feel your pain and it hurts right where it does... right in the ass.. where my wallet lies..


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I feel your pain and it hurts right where it does... right in the ass.. where my wallet lies..


haha exactly


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

screature said:


> In the future I will simply click the "ignore button" when it comes to your all to often, sarcastic, facetious, rude, and superior holier than thou posts. I won't waste anymore of my time on you "sir".


Amen


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Vexel said:


> if you're interested in making "bootable clones" then, you'll want to partition it. Time Capsule doesn't have an option for this. You have to remove the drive from the Time Capsule and connect it through an external case, AFAIK.



So if I understand this correctly you mean in order to make a bootable back up with TC you need to crack open the TC and put the drive in another enclosure???

That just seems rediculous!


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, hoping someone can answer this..I glanced through the thread but didn't find anything on this.

My 80 GB hard drive on my imac g4 is almost full. So I was planning to get a Lacie brick 500GB for $180 to act as a new hard drive. However, would Time Capsule be a capable enough external for my imac? I understand it's wireless but can it be connected to my imac like a regular hard drive?  My imac does not have airport. I was hoping to connect it to my imac like a regular external and for my MBP it'll be a wireless back up. 

thanks most excellent eh.maccers


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Bought one over the weekend. Was pretty stoked until all the dropped connections started occurring, especially after sleep. Gotta call Apple tech support when I have time but so far, not the greatest experience with this thing.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Zer0tails said:


> Hi, hoping someone can answer this..I glanced through the thread but didn't find anything on this.
> 
> My 80 GB hard drive on my imac g4 is almost full. So I was planning to get a Lacie brick 500GB for $180 to act as a new hard drive. However, would Time Capsule be a capable enough external for my imac? I understand it's wireless but can it be connected to my imac like a regular hard drive?  My imac does not have airport. I was hoping to connect it to my imac like a regular external and for my MBP it'll be a wireless back up.
> 
> thanks most excellent eh.maccers


I believe you can you just need to connect the iMac to the Time Capsule using the RJ-45 Ethernet cable then either transfer the data using wired method (1000T gigabit Ethernet connection) or wireless to your MBP.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I believe you can you just need to connect the iMac to the Time Capsule using the RJ-45 Ethernet cable then either transfer the data using wired method (1000T gigabit Ethernet connection) or wireless to your MBP.


Thank you :clap:  It just occurred to me, taking it a step further. Instead of just using it as a external media storage, would booting my imac directly from time capsule be a feasible option? Is this advisable? Pros and cons?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Zer0tails said:


> Thank you :clap:  It just occurred to me, taking it a step further. Instead of just using it as a external media storage, would booting my imac directly from time capsule be a feasible option? Is this advisable? Pros and cons?


You do NOT want to try that. You are asking to run an operating system off a connection that is not meant to be fast enough. You prolly have a 100 mbps on your ethernet jack on the iMAC, which is slower than an IDE hard drive (?) baaaad idea... although if you are bored please do give it a try and let us know.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

MACinist said:


> Bought one over the weekend. Was pretty stoked until all the dropped connections started occurring, especially after sleep. Gotta call Apple tech support when I have time but so far, not the greatest experience with this thing.


Well, it seems that tonight's Time Machine and Airport Update has addressed my dropped connections issues with Time Capsule. So far, so good. Fingers crossed.


----------

